# Webprojekt mit Spring MVC



## Unlikus (8. Jan 2014)

Habe vor ein kleines Browsergame mit dem Spring MVC Framework zu schreiben. In der Theorie weiß ich ungefähr was ich machen muss, also servlets schreiben und die mit ein paar Klassen füttern um meine html Ausgabe zu generieren.
In der Praxis gestaltet sich das für mich aber um einiges schwiriger.
Ich benutze Eclipse Java IDE EE for Web Developers und den Tomcat von Xampp unter Windows. Insbesondere mit Tomcat habe ich noch nicht viel Erfahrung und es trotz einiger Tutorials von einer Googlesuche nicht hinbekommen mein Profekt zum laufen zu bringen.
Kann mir wer sagen, wie ich das machen soll, bzw. mir ein gutes Tutorial oder Buch empfehlen mit dem ich das hinbekommen sollte?


----------



## TJava (20. Jan 2014)

Spring 3 MVC mit Apache Tiles 2, JQuery, Hibernate, i18n und Spring Security (Acegi) Tutorial - Yves Hoppe

Hier das zeigt viele Ding, die benötigt werden.

Hatte auch viele Probleme und es läuft immer noch nicht ganz... 
Also so ca. 4 Tage reingesteckt, aber viel verstanden dadurch.

MfG


----------



## Unlikus (21. Jan 2014)

Wirklich schönes Tutorial.
Ein paar Fragen bleiben aber auch offen:


> Als nächstes legen wir das Charset Encoding global für die gesamte Webseite auf UTF-8 fest. Damit werden automatisch Buchstaben wie ä zu &auml; konvertiert.


Ich weiß ja nicht was Spring macht, aber so funktioniert utf-8 ganz sicher nicht, oder?
Kann auch eine wirklich unschöne Vereinfachung sein.

Wozu genau braucht man jetzt log4j und Tiles 2, templates werden doch als JSP Datein realisiert?


----------



## TJava (22. Jan 2014)

Also log4J ist halt für loging im Webprojekt, habe es aber noch nicht benutzt.

Tiles ist aber glaube ich sauberer getrennt und man kann dort von templates erben und so. 
Ich weiß nicht viel über JSP Templating finde aber wie es mit Tiles gelöst ist sehr schön.
Ich bin momentan dabei Tiles komplett zu verstehen und kann dir vll in ein paar Tagen mehr dazu sagen und vll auch ein BSP. posten

Die Dokumentation ist aber wirklich sehr schön.
https://tiles.apache.org/framework/index.html

MfG und gutes gelingen...
Können hier gerne immer mal wieder unser Wissen austauschen


----------



## Stefan Isele (6. Mai 2014)

unter appdriver documents finden Sie das Turtorial 
'Create web application ' das zeigt, wie man mit dem Open-Source Framework appdriver eine Web-Anwendungen mit JPA, Spring REST, Maven, JQuery, Ajax, Bootstrap in wenigen Minuten aufsetzen, ausführen und dann schrittweise erweitern kann.

Die Website des Projektes ist appdriver.com
Eine Live-Demo läuft unter demo.appdriver.com

Viel Erfolg !


----------

